# Steam spiele starten nicht



## Markus_P (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Hab das Problem das ich Dirt 3 und GTA4 nicht starten kann 
Bei Dirt 3 geschied gar nichts und bei GTA4 komm ich bis sozial Club 

Hab Steam neu herunter geladen und geschaut ob alles aktuell ist ... (war alles)

Schonmal danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

Hardware?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (1. Juli 2014)

Prüfe mal nach ob deine Firewall vielleicht einen steam-relevanten Prozess blocked.


----------



## Markus_P (1. Juli 2014)

Oh sry 

i5 750 
AMD HD 6950
6gb DDR3 Ram 
Mainboard: Acer FMP55 O.o (2009 Komplett PC)
Win 8.1 Pro

Sonst Spiele wie GTA San andreas, Next car game funktionieren ohne Probleme

edit: Ich habe Gdata und habe jetzt mal die Firewall ausgeschalten und probiert ob GTA 4 (neu gekauft) startet ... ich komme wie vorher bis Sozial Club
Die Spiele habe ich auch schon von Steam prüfen lassen ob die Daten passen

mfg


----------



## spidermanx (1. Juli 2014)

Nabend vielleicht liegt es ja bei GTA 4 an diesem problem , hast du im Spieleverzeichnis folgende Textdatei erstellt mit dem Namen 

commandline

mit folgenden Inhalt , ist bei mir auch so 

-norestrictions
-width 1920
-height 1080
-availablevidmem
-nomemrestrict

ich habe System siehe Signatur , und funktionieren beide Spiele

Sozial Club kann man nur im Offline Modus starten und um das Spiel zuspeichern muss man ein Profil auf dem Pc anlegen 
Lg


----------



## Markus_P (1. Juli 2014)

Nein habe ich nicht und hab jetzt mal meinen ganzen Steam Ordner wo ich die Spiele hingespeichert habe durchsuchen lassen und es wurde bei commandline nichts gefunden


----------



## meik19081999 (1. Juli 2014)

Du musst sehr warscheinlich windows live instalieren.
Bei meinem Freund war das auch so, dass er bevor er Windows live hatte, er nicht dirt 3 starten konnte.
Such einfach mal windows live bei microsoft.


----------



## Markus_P (1. Juli 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Du musst sehr warscheinlich windows live instalieren.
> Bei meinem Freund war das auch so, dass er bevor er Windows live hatte, er nicht dirt 3 starten konnte.
> Such einfach mal windows live bei microsoft.


 
Super danke dir!
Hab auf alles andere gedacht nr nicht daran das es möglich wäre das Windoff Live (voll der Dreck von mir aus gesehen) nicht installiert ist

Danke euch nochmal 

LG


----------

